# Mount Manten, the Beginings...



## pompeyfan (26 Feb 2013)

Greetings 'scapers
A couple of photos of an Iwagumi style idea for my 100x50cm.

Plants are likely to be Riccia stones and Glosso in the front. Hairgrass and a Blyxa tufts at the back, possibly some stems behind the main stones...
Please excuse photography, background and tempoary use of compost. I do have a few smaller bits of stone, just thinking about what they might 'add', what's going to be visible long term and the overall balance. Any comments and critique welcome

Front.





Raised.




Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Feb 2013)

Wow pete! Looking really nice! Great  formation on the central stone.

Theres some £250 worth of rocks there I'd estimate?!


----------



## pompeyfan (26 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Wow pete! Looking really nice! Great formation on the central stone. Theres some £250 worth of rocks there I'd estimate?!


 
Thanks Nathan
It's actually 2 pieces, which i think look their best this way, as opossed to 'split'.
Even though i got the largest piece in Thailand, together it's probably more than that figure
Banking up the aquasoil is gonna cost a bit too, or i could let some Hydrocotle fill the back out...


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

What rock is it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (26 Feb 2013)

I like that Pete. Looks like a lot of time has gone into arranging the rocks.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> What rock is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



Um Manten? Lol


----------



## pompeyfan (26 Feb 2013)

OK chaps, here is another variation, same same but different...




Dove from above




The more smaller pieces i add the more the depth seems exagerated, which is fine.
Once the fiddly bits come out, the more i think it should have a gravel front perhaps, like a coastline.
Easy street would be glosso i guess, once the pots are dealt with it's sit back and watch it carpet
I'd really like an HC carpet though, as i have struggled with it before, maybe i should have made Victor Lantos an offer when his went up in the world


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Um Manten? Lol


Yeah I was thinking that but no where actually said it. You guys are are silly with your money lol!

Formation is looking great   I prefer that variation!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pompeyfan (27 Feb 2013)

Thanks Jack,  yes i preffer that one too. A bit of trial and error with the front stones from here i think.
It's one thing to set them into dry compost, i hope i'm not swearing at instability when in wet Aquasoil...


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Feb 2013)

Ahhhhhh! The rock is in the title!

Jesus I'm slow this week!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

